# Which Chip Pan ?



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all, Well my chip pan, Or deep fat fryer whichever you prefer has finally given up the ghost after about 9 years, I am of course referring to the one we use in the RV.

I am now in a dilemma Ihave tried to find my replacement but alas they are no longer made so I would love help please.

Does anyone have any suggestions of a replacement My last one was at 700 watt it was slow But it was good.


----------



## irishrver (Dec 5, 2005)

when my last one gave up the ghost I changed to the tefal actifry no oil to worry about expensive but very good for frozen or fresh potatoes


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dont have one, what I do is chip the spuds toss in olive oil salt and pepper
and bake for 20 mins

Thats of course if you have a oven

Loddy


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Actifry*



irishrver said:


> when my last one gave up the ghost I changed to the tefal actifry no oil to worry about expensive but very good for frozen or fresh potatoes


Be careful with the Actifry, there was a item on Watchdog some time ago that showed that SOME of these were catching fire. Hopefully, yours is one of the ones that are ok.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Aldi`s are selling a mini deep fat fryer this week. Looks pretty good:

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_13153.htm

Ian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Les,

A...from a safety point of view,
and,
B...because I was the only one that cleaned the blooming thing, :roll: we stopped using a deep fat fryer years ago, and went on to oven chips, be they bought or home made.

Much cleaner as well as safer.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Actifry*



randonneur said:


> irishrver said:
> 
> 
> > when my last one gave up the ghost I changed to the tefal actifry no oil to worry about expensive but very good for frozen or fresh potatoes
> ...


My wife is so keen on the Actifry that we have 2 in the UK for when the family is round and all the chips can be done at the same time, and 1 in Spain. Never had a problem with catching fire - thank goodness!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Never heard of an Actifry - how does it work?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Never heard of an Actifry - how does it work?


Have a look at www.actifry.com - explains it much better than I could


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Another vote for Actifry...although perhaps a bit bulky for the motorhome.

Basically, it spins the chips slowly in a couple of teaspoons of oil...very healthy, no terrible smell of fat permeating everywhere. You can use oven chips in it direct with no oil...does them a lot nicer than using the oven.

Also the natty idea of mixing the teaspoons of oil with Fajita mix...bingo, mexican seasoned fries. Plus it comes with a recipe book for all sorts of stuff - e.g. chowder.

Oh, and for Jock - all the bits that need cleaning are dishwasher safe.

Not cheap, though.

I hadn't seen the Watchdog article but surprised there's a fire issue - certainly safer than boiling oil!

Edit : link is here


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Oh, and for Jock - all the bits that need cleaning are dishwasher safe.


No change for me then, as I *am* that dishwasher. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Actifry*



randonneur said:


> irishrver said:
> 
> 
> > when my last one gave up the ghost I changed to the tefal actifry no oil to worry about expensive but very good for frozen or fresh potatoes
> ...


We use an Actifry and would never go back to a fat fryer.
As for any fire risk, then that is the danger of Watchdog. As the largest retailer of these units in the UK, we acted on the Watchdog news article. We took four Actifry units and tried to destroy them by fire. It is not possible for any component in the Actifry to catch fire by it's own accord. Every component is made from non-combustible materials and if ignition occurs it will self-extinguish. This is in line with the standard. There is, of course, a risk if the unit is not cleaned properly. If the filter grill is not cleaned after every use then the fat debris can ignite due to the level of heat being used. If that fat has been allowed to accumulate then there is a possibility of fire from the fat and that will spread according to the amount of fat build-up. We also had Tefal into our lab to discuss our findings and they could prove that they have built in more safety devices than the standards require.
It is no worse than a microwave, where once again we can prove that every fire in the cavity has been caused by the lack of cleaning leading to the build-up of food debris.
Thanks to the rigours of the current standards you can rest assured that any appliance that you buy for your home is safe provided it is used in accordance with the manufacturers instructions.
Gerry


----------

